# PDF files pasted into Word doc are fuzzy



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm doing a job that should've been done with desktop publishing software, but I'm doing it in Word. I have some ads that were scanned from business cards and made into PDF files. When I print that PDF file, the hard copy is fine. When I then paste the PDF file into my Word doc and then print it, the hard copy is fuzzy; the small print is barely legible. There's probably something basic that I should be doing but just don't know. Any suggestions?
Thank you for replies ASAP!!!


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If it were me in this position, I would just take a screen shot (printscreen key) of the pdf file in acroreader, paste into paint and edit, control+a on the editied map, copy and paste it into word.


----------



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

I guess I don't know much...What is acroreader? What is printscreen? Thanks for our help. I guess I need more guidance. I'm willing to try this.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

acroreader is what I call the Adobe Acrobat reader. In order to get a screen shot of one of the files, hit the printscreen key. The image of the screen is then on the clipboard. You can post this into paint, and copy the part of the screenshot that contains the logo .


----------



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

I opened the file in Acrobat, I pressed what I guess you mean as the Printscreen key, to the left of the Scroll Lock??? I don't see anything happen, and I don't see anything on my desktop. What am I missing???


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

You state you opened the file in Acrobat. Do you mean Acrobat Reader or are you using Adobe Acrobat? The reason I ask is Acrobat Reader will only read PDF files and with Adobe Acrobat you can edit the files and output them to different formats.


----------



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

It's Adobe Acrobat.


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

What method/steps are you using to transfer the PDF to Word? Are you opening the PDF file in Acrobat and then transfering the text and pictures to Word?


----------



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm opening the file in Acrobat (I have 4.0 which I guess is old), use the select graphic tool, copy, then go to my Word doc and paste. I also have used Paste Special, but I don't see any difference. I just went through the whole process again of printing the pdf, then the pasted Word file, and the latter is definitely fuzzier.


----------



## blmbrsm (Oct 13, 2004)

Since you are using a full version of Adobe Acrobat and not Acrobat Reader you should be able to use Save As and select the option to Save as a Microsoft Word Document.


----------



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

I tried that but cannot import that specified format, it says. I don't have that installed, so have to find my Office disks and install it.

Thanks for the idea. I hope that will improve the image.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

if you would still like to try my suggestion...

Nothing will happen immediately following pressing the printscreen key. The printscreen key will take whatever's on the screen and put it on the clipboard as a bitmap image, which you can paste into any image editor (in this case, paint). In paint, you can pull the logo out of the window (since it's a screen shot, all the windows on the screen will be captured too- it's just like taking a picture of the monitor).


----------



## arlo (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks, I figured out how put it in paint (with the help of my son), but when I printed it, it didn't look any different. So I'm giving up for now. Thanks for your help!


----------

